# 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen



## barsch-jäger (25. September 2006)

moin
leider leider ist es bis zu meiner nächsten tour an die küste noch eine ganze weile hin , aber trotzden schonmal eine frage, muss mich ja schließlich vorbereiten|supergri 
Ich binde meine Systeme zum brandungsangeln in der regel selber. Das funktioniert bei Einhaksystemen auch bestens, sowohl nachläufer als auch Paternoster lassen sich werfen vertüdeln sich nicht und fangennauch hin und wieder mal einen fisch:m 
Mit den Zweihaksystemen hingegen ist das so eine Sache. Alle von mir gebauten systeme haben sich beim fischen im meer komplett vertüddelt. egal ob paternoster, Nachläufer oder Mischung alles hat sich hoffnunglso vertüddelt.
Jetzt meine frage: Woran liegt das das sich die 2-Haksysteme in einer tour verheddern. Vll an der Vorfächstärke? Die "Hauptschnur" an der dann die Seitenarme angebracht werden binde ich mit einer 0.50er und die Seitenarme als 0.35er? Ist das zu dünn? Oder vll an der verbindung zwischen "Hauptschnur und Seitenarmen? Habe da wirbel, Karbinerwirbel, und so Roation-Beads eingebaut.
Helft mir mal
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## ollidi (25. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*

Ich glaube in der letzten Kutter&Küste war eine Bastelanleitung drin.


----------



## Palerado (25. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*

Ich benutze 3 verschiedene Typen von Doppelvorfächern:

1. Die guten traditionellen mit Drahtarmen. Die benutze ich wenn ich nur kurze Würfe mache und viel Strömung ist. Da verheddert sich garantiert nichts.

2. Das von www.meeresangler-schwerin.de bei dem oben eine Feder ist und die obere Mundschnur in den Clip der unteren eingehangen wird.

3. Das Cascade Doppelvorfach (bisher nur einmal getestet).


----------



## Küstenfuchs (26. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*

Hallo!
Versuch doch mal als Mundschnur die Amnesia, garantiert weniger Tüddel bei vernünftigem Systemaufbau.
Wie sehen deine Systeme denn aus?
Bindest du nach bestimmten Vorlagen?


----------



## Koschi (26. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*



barsch-jäger schrieb:


> (...) Das funktioniert bei Einhaksystemen auch bestens, sowohl nachläufer als auch Paternoster (...)



Wasn das, ein 1-Haken-Paternoster? |kopfkrat


----------



## barsch-jäger (26. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*



Koschi schrieb:


> Wasn das, ein 1-Haken-Paternoster? |kopfkrat


 
quasi das gegenteil vom Nachläufer. Dass das Vorfach über dem baitclipp fixiert ist
Heißt das net so?#c


----------



## Christian D (26. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*



> Ich glaube in der letzten Kutter&Küste war eine Bastelanleitung drin.


 
Du meinst das Doppelhakensystem von Herrn Rathje, wo beide Mundschnüre mit Impact Shield geclipt werden? Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ein so erfahrener Angler ein solches System "entwickeln" kann. Klar, das Shield löst beide Haken zuverlässig aus, allerdings schon in der ersten Phase des Wurfs und nicht erst beim Aufprall.....Die Hauptbelastung liegt beim Wurf direkt auf dem Shield und das rutscht dann sofort unweigerlich nach oben. Aber wenn man das Impact Shield beispielsweise durch d Genie Rig Clip ersetzt, funktioniert die Montage tadellos.

Wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal mit Doppelhaken fische, dann entweder Wishbone oder aber, und das ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung, mit Cascade in Verbindung mit mit den Alpha Bait Clips.


----------



## barsch-jäger (26. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*



Christian D schrieb:


> ...dann entweder Wishbone...


Hast du zufällig irgent eine Anleitung für das System? Hab schon von dem system gehört, weis aber net genau wie das aussieht
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## mb243 (27. September 2006)

*AW: 2-Hak Brandungssysteme selberbauen*

Bei mir gibt es beim Zwei-Haken-Vorfach nur eine Alternative :
Cascade !!!​
Wie so etwas gebaut wird oder überhaupt aussieht, kannst Du sehr gut hier nachlesen: http://www.meeresangler.com/forum/thread.php?threadid=1801&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1

Du musst Dich allerdings vorher anmelden! Aber das lohnt sich! Ehrlich!


----------

